
  Facebook Just Made It Super Easy To Put Connect On Your Site  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/facebook-just-made-it-super-easy-to-put-facebook-connect-on-your-site/
======
kierank
Facebook connect is horrible. It effectively causes a page reload so once the
page has loaded and you start to read; everything gets redrawn with a hovering
banner at the bottom and you lose your place.

However, it's not as bad as that drag to twitter, facebook etc. thing
techcrunch used.

